# Escambia WMA's



## pcook32501 (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck bass fishing on the WMA's in Escambia FL? Because of work and hectic schedules, I've finally dusted off my gear after 2 years. Was looking at visiting Cotton Lake, The Willies or Stone Lake. Just looking for any tips or advice.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

The willies? Wheres that at? Cotton lake would be the best that I know of.


----------



## pcook32501 (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of my fishing knowledge is from central Mississippi so these names I've gotten here are off different websites. I believe the willies are just north of the fire department in mcdavid. Didn't want my first trip in Escambia to be a waste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Mystic springs. Yes thats a good place too. Leave the ramp and go up river about 1/4 mile, on left. Its a spring that feeds the river. Biggest shellcracker I've ever seen was up there.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Plenty of good fishing on escambia but watch where you're running, plenty of stuff to hit too


----------

